# graphtec craft robo CC200-20 Newbie assessment



## Hoodietees (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay, I bought this Graphtec Craft Robo 200-20 after researching this forum, looking through some youtube videos of various individuals and printers using the graphtec line, and then looking at the price of graphtecs vs. the rolands. And, I have come to the conclusion that this thing is a complete piece of &)&&)(&()_&()_&()_&*(&*&*(!!!!!!!!!

Here are my issues with this thing so far:



Graphtec has not put out a plugin for usage of this cutter (which has been selling like crazy according to a few dealers) with Corel Draw X4. However, they did put one out there for their Robo Pro model with X4.
BEWARE of GRAPHTECS PLUGINS!!! I cannot stress this enough. I have a number of different security softwares and firewalls setup in my home due to the sensivitive nature of materials I am working with for my day job. Needless to say, when I went to Graphtec's website to download a few plugins, ,y Norton Anti-virus was blocking Trojan Horse viruses like the Eagles Defense on Sunday. Not to mention a few other viruses from their website as well. In other words, their plugins have more than a few viruses and malware contained within them. Be careful.
If you are trying to just cut a design (not print it to a inkjet and then cut it) this will do the job. But being that you cannot launch the cutter from X4 means you have to save it as a dxf file upload to their software, and hope that you design will be as crisp and clean as it does in Corel. If you are trying to print a design and then cut it - you will have to negotiate with this thing. I followed all the steps in their manual. Imported the design into Robo Master. Printed out the registration marks (from their software not Corel) and it still would not read the registration marks!!! Both when I tried to have it automatically do so and manually do so. And this has been happening since Wednesday!!!
Directions in their manual are not laid out in manner that is easily understood. Now this is coming from the opinion of someone who has been involved in teaching and training in various corporations and educational institutions for the last 11 years. I cannot count how many training manuals I have written which are still in use to this very day. This thing sucks! Period!
So, I plan on using this thing now for just cutting vinyl lettering and shapes until such time as I can get my hands on a Roland. Then I'll hock this sucka on ebay or amazon.


----------

